# Interview - expats wanted



## xojasminelouise

Hello people 

I am looking for your help!
I am studying at a University in Breda and am currently working on a project whereby I have to write a human interest feature. I would therefore love you to tell me about your experience living in the Netherlands and how it compares to your homeland.

Please comment or message me if you are interested and ready to share your fun, crazy or even weird experiences! 

There is also an opportunity for a filmed interview, if that is something you are interested in.  

Thank you so much.


Jasmine Smith


----------

